# Phenolic Intake Spacers are now available for the VE!



## Aaron92SE (Dec 22, 2003)

For the past year, I've been running my own business called Nissan Works based out of Eastern NC. I just finished creating a new product that is now available for sale.

*Nissan Works Phenolic Intake Spacer Kit for the VE30DE Maxima*

It prevents the heat from transferring from the lower intake manifold to the upper, also the throttle body. Resulting is cooler manifold temps and more horsepower and torque.




























Included is everything you need to install the kit:

- 1/4" Phenolic Upper Intake Manifold Spacer
- 1/4" Phenolic Throttle Body Spacer
- 1/8" 6061 Aluminum EGR Block Plate
- Throttle Body Coolant Bypass Fitting
- Lengthened Zinc Plated Grade 8 bolts and washers
- Rear Exhaust Manifold EGR Deletion Block Plug
- EGR Solenoid Vacuum Fitting Cap
- Full Color Installation Instructions with Photos

I have also conducted full testing on my product including intake manifold temps and dynos. Each test session took place over one hour and includes racing the car during 8 dyno runs and allowing the car to sit at idle for 30 minutes. 

Using over 300 temperature readings from various points, the test results show an average upper intake manifold *temperature decrease of 40 degrees at idle and up to 60 degrees while cruising*.

I also did 8 dyno runs before and 8 dyno runs after. Please note that ALL my dynos were done with the same weather conditions and same warmup routine. Both sets of dyno runs were done on a fully hot motor after a half hour of racing and idling.

I used every rpm point for each of the dyno runs, averaged them out and plotted the point. After doing this for all the rpm points on all 16 dyno runs, this dyno chart was created to show true average power increases.










This intake spacer kit will not allow you to install your EGR system due to the 1/4" rise in the upper intake manifold. So you must use the EGR Block Plate that is included. Soon, I will offer a replacement EGR Tube that will allow you to keep your stock EGR system with this spacer kit.

The Nissan Works Phenolic Intake Spacer Kit is now available for sale and will be *priced at $145 plus $8 shipping* via USPS 2 day Priority Mail.

If you want just an EGR Block Plate Kit, the block plate, bolts and hardware, EGR solenoid vacuum cap, and exhaust manifold plug are also available for sale. These kits will cost $35 plus $6 shipping.

Those who have bought anything from me in the past know *I offer the absolute best customer service possible! You will NOT be disappointed! Satisfaction is guaranteed!!*

I accept credit card payments via Paypal at [email protected] and personal checks and money orders.

Please note that this thread is to discuss all your questions pertaining to this product. So feel free to ask any technical questions you may have. If you want to discuss sales specific issues, please contact me by email or PM.

Thank you,

Aaron
Nissan Works - Nissan Repair and Performance Modification Specialist
[email protected]


----------

